# Pegoretti ?



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Is there anyone who doesn't like their Pegoretti?

I'm trying to decide between the Responsorium, Casati Inox, and IF Xcr. Right now I'm leaning Casati because I like the cable stops on the head tube and the hidden cables. But I've always wanted a Peg so I'm torn.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Unfortunately I have a Pegoretti Marcelo. I say 'unfortunately' because it is the holy grail and there is no other bike I desire.

Get the Pegoretti, unless you like to change bikes every couple of years.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

If one of these fits..... http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bi...tti-frame-auction-childrens-caner-298740.html


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

I think bikes like anything are a "what suits you best". Like shoes... Pegs have a huge following and plenty of mystique. Both well deserved. I had a Big Leg Emma years ago that fit great, road great, but I didn't love it. I sold it and never looked back. That being said I'd like to try a Marcelo, but I really don't lust for one. Pegs should be experienced by all, but not all will love them. Extended test ride if you can.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

btw, the Pegoretti bike auction to help children with cancer began today, more info at ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Pegoretti Art Bike Auction Starts


----------



## Nattymo (Feb 22, 2013)

I've used a Casati for 1/2 a season, nice bike. It didn't flow with the nuance of the Pegoretti's I've spent time on. 

I'm sure if you search hard enough you'll find someone who doesn't like their Pegoretti. It won't be for a lack of craftsmanship. Dario is a master. 

I'm a big fan of fillet brazed frames, like the looks of the Casati. I'd still pick the Pegoretti if you're looking for a long lasting relationship. Based on what I've seen of Dario's work. Provided of course that both frames provide a good size fit for you.

Good luck with your choice.
NM


----------

